# Was bedeutet "Zeitüberschreitung" auf der TIA OPC Diagnose (Subscription) Seite



## Geextah (17 Dezember 2020)

*Was bedeutet "Zeitüberschreitung" auf der TIA OPC Diagnose (Subscription) Seite*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe aktuell eine "SIEMENS 1516F-3 PN/DP" und seit dem letzten Update finde ich eine "Diagnose" Seite zur Überwachung der Subscriptions. Kann mir jemand eine Erklärung zur Spalte "Zeitüberschreitung" geben? Ich finde dazu leider keine Dokumentation.

Danke!


----------



## Geextah (24 Februar 2021)

Hat keiner eine Idee dazu?


----------

